# Death of great Quartet Player



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Founder member of the legendary Italian Quartet has died

http://slippedisc.com/2016/01/last-member-of-a-legendary-quartet-has-died/

They made some amazing recordings


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

What a shame. He was part of something really special.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

RIP Elisa Pegreffi, who with the Quartetto Italiano was instrumental in nurturing my love of the string quartet and chamber music in general. She seems to have recorded most of the string quartet repertoire between Bach and Webern.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

That Webern disc is sweet!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

DavidA said:


> Founder member of the legendary Italian Quartet has died
> 
> http://slippedisc.com/2016/01/last-member-of-a-legendary-quartet-has-died/
> 
> ...


Feels a bit strange to like this post but thanks for the info :tiphat:


----------



## tabmo (Jan 16, 2016)

RIP

It reminded me of being on last performances of founder and oldest member of Borodin Quartet - Valentin Berlinsky. The last thing he played (obviously suffering from heart condition, breathing heavily, but never missing a note) was Shostakovich's 8th...


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

I think it's appropriate to say

Requiescat in Pace

The string quartet is my favorite genre, and they are my favorite quartet.


----------

